# [Solved] Samba+Dolphin - русские имена фалов и папок

## mango123

Вот что имеем: имена русские видно, но что либо открыть не реально... 

пишет, что такого файла или папки не существует.

Что не так?

Вот конфиг самбы:

```
[global]

   dos charset = CP850

   unix charset = UTF-8

   display charset = LOCALE

   workgroup = LAB

   realm = 

   netbios name = MNG-COMP

   netbios aliases = 

   netbios scope = 

   server string = Samba Server

   interfaces = 

   bind interfaces only = No

   config backend = file

   security = USER

   auth methods = 

   encrypt passwords = Yes

   update encrypted = No

   client schannel = Auto

   server schannel = Auto

   allow trusted domains = Yes

   map to guest = Never

   null passwords = No

   obey pam restrictions = No

   password server = *

   smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

   private dir = /etc/samba/private

   passdb backend = smbpasswd

   algorithmic rid base = 1000

   root directory = 

   guest account = nobody

   enable privileges = Yes

   pam password change = No

   passwd program = 

   passwd chat = *new*password* %n\n *new*password* %n\n *changed*

   passwd chat debug = No

   passwd chat timeout = 2

   check password script = 

   username map = 

   password level = 0

   username level = 0

   unix password sync = No

   restrict anonymous = 0

   lanman auth = No

   ntlm auth = Yes

   client NTLMv2 auth = No

   client lanman auth = No

   client plaintext auth = No

   preload modules = 

   use kerberos keytab = No

   log level = 0

   syslog = 1

   syslog only = No

   log file = /var/log/samba/%m.log

   max log size = 50

   debug timestamp = Yes

   debug prefix timestamp = No

   debug hires timestamp = No

   debug pid = No

   debug uid = No

   debug class = No

   enable core files = Yes

   smb ports = 445 139

   large readwrite = Yes

   max protocol = NT1

   min protocol = CORE

   min receivefile size = 0

   read raw = Yes

   write raw = Yes

   disable netbios = No

   reset on zero vc = No

   acl compatibility = auto

   defer sharing violations = Yes

   nt pipe support = Yes

   nt status support = Yes

   announce version = 4.9

   announce as = NT

   max mux = 50

   max xmit = 16644

   name resolve order = lmhosts wins host bcast

   max ttl = 259200

   max wins ttl = 518400

   min wins ttl = 21600

   time server = No

   unix extensions = Yes

   use spnego = Yes

   client signing = auto

   server signing = No

   client use spnego = Yes

   client ldap sasl wrapping = plain

   enable asu support = No

   svcctl list = 

   deadtime = 0

   getwd cache = Yes

   keepalive = 300

   lpq cache time = 30

   max smbd processes = 0

   paranoid server security = Yes

   max disk size = 0

   max open files = 10000

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY

   use mmap = Yes

   hostname lookups = No

   name cache timeout = 660

   ctdbd socket = 

   cluster addresses = 

   clustering = No

   load printers = Yes

   printcap cache time = 750

   printcap name = 

   cups server = 

   iprint server = 

   disable spoolss = No

   addport command = 

   enumports command = 

   addprinter command = 

   deleteprinter command = 

   show add printer wizard = Yes

   os2 driver map = 

   mangling method = hash2

   mangle prefix = 1

   max stat cache size = 256

   stat cache = Yes

   machine password timeout = 604800

   add user script = 

   rename user script = 

   delete user script = 

   add group script = 

   delete group script = 

   add user to group script = 

   delete user from group script = 

   set primary group script = 

   add machine script = 

   shutdown script = 

   abort shutdown script = 

   username map script = 

   logon script = 

   logon path = \\%N\%U\profile

   logon drive = 

   logon home = \\%N\%U

   domain logons = No

   os level = 20

   lm announce = Auto

   lm interval = 60

   preferred master = No

   local master = Yes

   domain master = Auto

   browse list = Yes

   enhanced browsing = Yes

   dns proxy = No

   wins proxy = No

   wins server = 

   wins support = No

   wins hook = 

   kernel oplocks = Yes

   lock spin time = 200

   oplock break wait time = 0

   ldap admin dn = 

   ldap delete dn = No

   ldap group suffix = 

   ldap idmap suffix = 

   ldap machine suffix = 

   ldap passwd sync = no

   ldap replication sleep = 1000

   ldap suffix = 

   ldap ssl = 

   ldap timeout = 15

   ldap connection timeout = 2

   ldap page size = 1024

   ldap user suffix = 

   ldap debug level = 0

   ldap debug threshold = 10

   eventlog list = 

   add share command = 

   change share command = 

   delete share command = 

   config file = 

   preload = 

   lock directory = /var/cache/samba

   pid directory = /var/run/samba

   utmp directory = 

   wtmp directory = 

   utmp = No

   default service = 

   message command = 

   get quota command = 

   set quota command = 

   remote announce = 

   remote browse sync = 

   socket address = 0.0.0.0

   homedir map = 

   afs username map = 

   afs token lifetime = 604800

   log nt token command = 

   time offset = 0

   NIS homedir = No

   registry shares = No

   usershare allow guests = No

   usershare max shares = 0

   usershare owner only = Yes

   usershare path = /var/lib/samba/usershares

   usershare prefix allow list = 

   usershare prefix deny list = 

   usershare template share = 

   panic action = 

   host msdfs = Yes

   passdb expand explicit = No

   idmap domains = 

   idmap backend = 

   idmap alloc backend = 

   idmap cache time = 900

   idmap negative cache time = 120

   idmap uid = 

   idmap gid = 

   template homedir = /home/%D/%U

   template shell = /bin/false

   winbind separator = \

   winbind cache time = 300

   winbind enum users = No

   winbind enum groups = No

   winbind use default domain = No

   winbind trusted domains only = No

   winbind nested groups = Yes

   winbind expand groups = 1

   winbind nss info = template

   winbind refresh tickets = No

   winbind offline logon = No

   winbind normalize names = No

   winbind rpc only = No

   comment = 

   path = 

   username = 

   invalid users = 

   valid users = 

   admin users = 

   read list = 

   write list = 

   printer admin = 

   force user = 

   force group = 

   read only = Yes

   acl check permissions = Yes

   acl group control = No

   acl map full control = Yes

   create mask = 0744

   force create mode = 00

   security mask = 0777

   force security mode = 00

   directory mask = 0755

   force directory mode = 00

   directory security mask = 0777

   force directory security mode = 00

   force unknown acl user = No

   inherit permissions = No

   inherit acls = No

   inherit owner = No

   guest only = No

   administrative share = No

   guest ok = No

   only user = No

   hosts allow = 

   hosts deny = 

   allocation roundup size = 1048576

   aio read size = 0

   aio write size = 0

   aio write behind = 

   ea support = No

   nt acl support = Yes

   profile acls = No

   map acl inherit = No

   afs share = No

   smb encrypt = auto

   block size = 1024

   change notify = Yes

   directory name cache size = 100

   kernel change notify = Yes

   max connections = 0

   min print space = 0

   strict allocate = No

   strict sync = No

   sync always = No

   use sendfile = No

   write cache size = 0

   max reported print jobs = 0

   max print jobs = 1000

   printable = No

   printing = cups

   cups options = 

   print command = 

   lpq command = %p

   lprm command = 

   lppause command = 

   lpresume command = 

   queuepause command = 

   queueresume command = 

   printer name = 

   use client driver = No

   default devmode = Yes

   force printername = No

   printjob username = %U

   default case = lower

   case sensitive = Auto

   preserve case = Yes

   short preserve case = Yes

   mangling char = ~

   hide dot files = Yes

   hide special files = No

   hide unreadable = No

   hide unwriteable files = No

   delete veto files = No

   veto files = 

   hide files = 

   veto oplock files = 

   map archive = Yes

   map hidden = No

   map system = No

   map readonly = yes

   mangled names = Yes

   store dos attributes = No

   dmapi support = No

   browseable = Yes

   blocking locks = Yes

   csc policy = manual

   fake oplocks = No

   locking = Yes

   oplocks = Yes

   level2 oplocks = Yes

   oplock contention limit = 2

   posix locking = Yes

   strict locking = Auto

   share modes = Yes

   dfree cache time = 0

   dfree command = 

   copy = 

   include = 

   preexec = 

   preexec close = No

   postexec = 

   root preexec = 

   root preexec close = No

   root postexec = 

   available = Yes

   volume = 

   fstype = NTFS

   set directory = No

   wide links = Yes

   follow symlinks = Yes

   dont descend = 

   magic script = 

   magic output = 

   delete readonly = No

   dos filemode = No

   dos filetimes = Yes

   dos filetime resolution = No

   fake directory create times = No

   vfs objects = 

   msdfs root = No

   msdfs proxy = 

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   read only = No

   browseable = No

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   printable = Yes

   browseable = No

```

С английсикими именами файлов и папок - всё ок. Можно и копировать и переименовывать, ну и всё остальное... а вот с русским - проблема.

Куда капать?

На соседнем компе с Арч-линуксом, такой же конфиг и проблем нет.Last edited by mango123 on Mon Feb 02, 2009 8:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ntsite

Кодировка точно верная стоит? У меня так и в принципе проблем с кодировкой не встречал

```
dos charset = 866    

unix charset = KOI8-R
```

----------

## mango123

Я уже только какую кодировку ни ставил - один фиг... названия видно по русски, но все она с "замочками" на иконках.

----------

## mango123

Ну что? Счастье настало  :Wink: 

Вот обновились кеды до 4.2 и всё с самбой стало нормально. Так что боюсь это была проблема в кде 4.1.4 

А на арче всё работало, потому как там уже стоял kde4.2 По ходу в арче работает машина времени  :Wink:  потому как кде4.2 появились за три дня до их официального выхода. 

Так что проблему можно считать решенной.

----------

